# Wood duck hole in the making



## JohnBenoit09 (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok guys and gal I have the perfect spot for a duck hole that has woodys in it some but it needs alot of work done to it after this year. One question, should I place a wood duck box in this place where I plan to hunt next year? I'm reconstructing this thing once deer seasons over and I will post pictures of the transformation but its all on paper now. Also, I WILL NOT be hunting this hole this year or near it but will putting corn out help keep them in the area? If so, whats the best way to put corn out for ducks. Please guys I know how this section has gotten lately and I don't want any bashing due to me putting corn out for next year. I DON'T BAIT!! Thanks


----------



## Dep6 (Dec 8, 2008)

PM at ya.


----------



## dognducks (Dec 8, 2008)

JohnBenoit09 said:


> Ok guys and gal I have the perfect spot for a duck hole that has woodys in it some but it needs alot of work done to it after this year. One question, should I place a wood duck box in this place where I plan to hunt next year? I'm reconstructing this thing once deer seasons over and I will post pictures of the transformation but its all on paper now. Also, I WILL NOT be hunting this hole this year or near it but will putting corn out help keep them in the area? If so, whats the best way to put corn out for ducks. Please guys I know how this section has gotten lately and I don't want any bashing due to me putting corn out for next year. I DON'T BAIT!! Thanks



I think putting corn out would be a waste of money. unless you did it all the way up to next duck season. Come spring time i'd try to plant the banks in something like rye grass or millet.


----------



## Dep6 (Dec 9, 2008)

If your going to hunt it then I would find some place else to put up your duckboxes. IMHO


----------



## wingding (Dec 9, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Dec 9, 2008)

Duck Boxes = Yes
Corn = No, I also think you will be better off to plant something along the edges come spring.

If the water is not deep you should thank about putting a dam in so you can drain and flood. This way you can plant it during late spring and flood it around Aug. - Sept. I am working on a project like this myself now, plan to have it up an going by next year myself. PM me if you have any other questions.

GaBoy83


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Dec 9, 2008)

Well I'll try to make this a short story but its useless without pictures because I know how you guys like threads with pics! But this is a bottom that has a pond draining into it. There is a natural run-off that also helps to fill this water hole. There was once a dam going across so we run the tractors over to maintain the fire breaks but now due to beavers they have completly taken over the pond and now there is NO dam from not being able to maintain the road since its flooded. Now there is a culvert under the dam that was used to keep this bottom dry. Since those lil buggers have the culvert filled with mess we are going to break the dam and pull the culvert out and clean it out and place it so there will only be 18' inches of water standing max. Me and my grandfather also will have a system built with wood in order to maintain a proper water level. I will plant corn, milo, jap millet, and anything else once its time in the hole. Right now I have the design drawn up on paper and will re-shape it with our front end loader. I promise once this major project goes under way I will post pictures of it all. We have ALOT of work ahead of us but have the money and mental drive to make this perfect for those lil birds!! Thanks for the info and going by yall there is really no point in throwing corn out. My friends have built a pvc pipe square thingy that floats and has a mess screen in it that you have corn in. Dont know if any of you no of this but I might try it. Thanks


----------



## dognducks (Dec 9, 2008)

serious question. Why don't you put boxes in your hunting areas?


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Dec 9, 2008)

strutrut247 said:


> serious question. Why don't you put boxes in your hunting areas?



I guess what I was saying is i don't put them in my hole that I hunt.Because I have found that wood ducks like open water for getting in there boxes. I have about 5 on my pond now (nest boxes that is) and last year they only seem to use 2 of them. So I moved the unused ones to a more open surrounding and they started using them all this year. They like to feed and live in the thick trees but prefer raising there young in boxes that face southeast and are open to the water. (at lease this is what I have found so far in my 5 year nest box project) Going to build about 5 more this year.


----------



## dognducks (Dec 9, 2008)

Georgiaboy83 said:


> I guess what I was saying is i don't put them in my hole that I hunt.Because I have found that wood ducks like open water for getting in there boxes. I have about 5 on my pond now (nest boxes that is) and last year they only seem to use 2 of them. So I moved the unused ones to a more open surrounding and they started using them all this year. They like to feed and live in the thick trees but prefer raising there young in boxes that face southeast and are open to the water. (at lease this is what I have found so far in my 5 year nest box project) Going to build about 5 more this year.



Thanks for the tip. I built one this year for a class project and am going to put it out in the next few weeks. I'll take your tip of facing it southeeast


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Dec 9, 2008)

I have duck boxes in the pond up at the cabin but wasnt sure how smart it would be to place a duck box right where your killing.


----------



## drake2215 (Dec 9, 2008)

if there are any oaks in the area you plan to have water LEAVE THEM. woodies love the acorns just as much as deer


----------



## Nitro (Dec 9, 2008)

You will need a water control device so you can drain the water off and plant milo or millet. 

The deer herd in the area will have a direct impact on how successful your crops do. 

Google "clemson leveler" - that's the first step.

I wouldn't bother with Wood Duck boxes on a place you intend to hunt- place the buffet and the birds will find you.  If possible ( if you have a water source)close the water control device and flood the water on it about two weeks before Thanksgiving.

They will find the food source.


----------



## dognducks (Dec 10, 2008)

Nitro said:


> I wouldn't bother with Wood Duck boxes on a place you intend to hunt- They will find the food source.



Is there negative side affects to this or are you just saying that it won't attract near as many birds than a good planting would -serious question-

Bad when you have to put that


----------



## Nitro (Dec 10, 2008)

No duck boxes because for most of the nesting period you would ideally have little to no water on your hunting spot- so you can prepare and seed your "food plot"..

Wood Ducks really enjoy water........


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Dec 10, 2008)

Nitro said:


> No duck boxes because for most of the nesting period you would ideally have little to no water on your hunting spot- so you can prepare and seed your "food plot"..
> 
> Wood Ducks really enjoy water........




This is only for a flooding/ planting pond. My pond has water in it all year I never drain it. It is a natural roosting hole as well which gives the nest boxes a better chance to work. Had a hen raise about 10 last year, she hatched 22 total so she raised almost 50% and that ain't bad for a wild bird.


----------



## Mark K (Dec 13, 2008)

Just my thoughts, but if you start putting out corn the day after season ends and keep putting out until mid March you'll have some ducks next year. Just make sure you own the land or have a lease in writing. We did this on our best duck hole, it just worked out a little to good. We had Mallards, Teal, Wood Ducks, Gadwall, and everyones favorite Merganzers. The landowners grandson liked it too, so he hunts the land now. Alot of ducks will migrate down or back up after season - they also will imprint on an area. Just like you know where the local Mickeydees is, they'll know where there was a bunch of food last year. I'm all for planting also - jap millet comes up good on mud flats and around the edges. Just start with the corn after season.


----------



## gdhall (Dec 14, 2008)

*boxes*

It doesn't matter if you put the boxes where you hunt. The woodies are using the boxes in the spring not during duck season. They use them to hatch their eggs, not as a permanent nest.


----------

